# Moving to Tai Po w/ kids. Income/pets ?s.



## mj5k (Aug 22, 2011)

My husband & I will be relocating (from US) to Tai Po in December. Hoping to find housing near friends living in the Fong Ma Po Village where the Wishing Tree is located. - We have 3 kids & 1 good sized dog (50lbs). 

Looking for info on housing costs as well as how the area is for kids/dog life. 

Our income will be pretty low, maybe just $1900 US. Will this be do-able? I am white & my husband is Chinese & HK born/raised. He is fluent in Cantonese. He hopes this will save us some at the market & maybe even with rent... yes/no??

Any replies w/ info or ideas are appreciated! 

-JK


----------



## mj5k (Aug 22, 2011)

Amendment: It should have said :

"Our income will be pretty low, maybe just* $1,900-2,500 US*. Will this be do-able?"

Thanks.
-JK


----------



## davehungpc (Aug 21, 2011)

mj5k said:


> My husband & I will be relocating (from US) to Tai Po in December. Hoping to find housing near friends living in the Fong Ma Po Village where the Wishing Tree is located. - We have 3 kids & 1 good sized dog (50lbs).
> 
> Looking for info on housing costs as well as how the area is for kids/dog life.
> 
> ...


Village house in Tai Po is nice if you are looking for a serene environment, away from the hustling and bustling city life. To live in the village, there are those 3 storey houses. To rent 1 floor, around 700 sq ft will cost you between HKD6,000-10,000 depending which part of Tai po. Thus, it is pretty challenging to rent a place with almost half of your income gone.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

mj5k said:


> My husband & I will be relocating (from US) to Tai Po in December. Hoping to find housing near friends living in the Fong Ma Po Village where the Wishing Tree is located. - We have 3 kids & 1 good sized dog (50lbs).
> 
> Looking for info on housing costs as well as how the area is for kids/dog life.
> 
> ...


Hi
Just for your info Fong Ma Po is one of 26 villages that make up Lam Tsuen where most of my relatives live. Here is a link to their site,
http://www.lamtsuen.com/
I love the place, it's not like living in the city.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi
I forgot to add if you want western food there is a good PARKnSHOP supermarket near, its at;
G/F, Block C1, Hong Lok Yuen, 5 Hong Lok Yuen Town Centre Crescent, Tai Po, NT 

If you google map it you should find it easily, go north from the roundabout at the bottom of Lam Kam Rd then turn first right under the Fan Ling Highway.


----------

